# Vizslas and small dogs.



## JohnO (Oct 25, 2013)

Hi, my male Vizsla Odi is very good with all dogs he meets except for my sister's Yorkshire Terrier. Her dog is by far the smallest dog Odi "plays" with. The Yorky is only six pounds compared to Odi's fifty three. When he sees her (the dog), he gets very excited and wants to get his tongue or teeth on her not to mention he stares at her like he's just waiting for her to run so he can chase her down. My sister never fully let's go of her dog and I hold Odi by his collar as he jumps and whines and spins in circles and attempts to break free which he did this weekend pulling free of his collar. I dont think he's looking to harm her but he definitely wants to chase her down and grab her to play. I know Odi is a hunting dog......obviously, but is there any techniques I could use to get him desensitized to her dog. Would it ever be completely safe to leave them alone together? Thanks.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Because Odi has such a strong prey drive, he might be viewing your sister's little Yorkie as just some unusual type of squirrel. For that reason, I would be very careful when the two of them are together. I'm sorry I don't have any techniques to suggest to you, but maybe other members will be able to help. I would exercise all due caution though, because it would create a really terrible situation if Odi killed the little dog.


----------



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

Our oldest lab has an issue with small dogs. When she was a pup, she stayed with my mother-in-law for a couple of weeks. They allowed their Chihuahua to bite her and hang off of her. As soon as I saw this behavior, I put a quick stop to it. Now we don't trust her with any dog smaller than about 20lbs. Even when our V was a puppy, we had to be really careful as there was some aggression. Now that Bristol is over 20 lbs, Brynne loves her to pieces. 

With that said, since Odi is showing signs of a high prey drive, I would never leave them alone together. Better safe than sorry, in my humble opinion.


----------



## riley455 (Aug 27, 2011)

Inside the house my vizsla Riley who is 2.5 years old gets along well with my two yorkies (8 and 4 years old) but all three left in the back yard is something else. Riley stalks them, and she sits on the yorkies when she catches them. So I never left the dogs by themselves in the back yard.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I'm sure some that are raised together are fine, but would still be worried that Vs may play a little to rough for tiny/teacup dogs.
My female Lucy does not see them as dogs.
We were at the vets and a owner was letting her tiny white fuzz ball walk around. Lucy was on leash and would tremble. She was doing the bird in the area tail wag and would give a little yip. The owner thought it was so cute that Lucy was so excided to play with her dog. The smile came off her face when I told her Lucy did not want to play. She was looking at her dog as something to be hunted down and caught. The lady then scooped up the tiny dog.


----------

